

Do the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus bend? -ConsumerReports - eglover
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/09/apple-iphone-6-bend-test-preview/index.htm

======
eglover
Unbox Therapy also "covered" the issue by bending the phone with his hands:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znK652H6yQM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znK652H6yQM)

Snopes is calling it "undertermined":
[http://www.snopes.com/info/news/iphone6bend.asp](http://www.snopes.com/info/news/iphone6bend.asp)

